# Hysto D&C with lyses of adhesions



## juneh (Apr 25, 2012)

New to posting! Physician performed a hysto d&c with a polypectomy , he also took down the intrauterine synechiae with blunt dissection anterior to posterior adhesion's. I want to use CPT 58558 and 58559, per CCI edits they do not bundle. Can anyone please advise?


----------



## tmerickson (Apr 30, 2012)

When coding a surgical procedure, you don't usually code for the lysis of adhesions. It is considered part of the primary procedure;unless the adhesions were extensive and difficult, taking a substantial amount of extra time (which of course, has to be documented in the op report).


----------



## juneh (May 1, 2012)

Thank you so very much for the reply, I appreciate: the help!


----------

